# I Introduce Myself



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

My name is Alessandro from Italy. i am a little collector of vintage dive watches.

I have known this forum through JonW. (I wished to thank you for this favour).

Some watches of my collection

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum !!









Nice collection I especially like the Omega Seamaster!

Regards

Mark


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome Alessandro,

There is no need to apologise for your English, It is quite good, and much better than my Italian. You have some very nice watches, please do not hesitate to add more photos of your collection.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome Allesandro,you have a very nice and interesting collection,thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Mark and thanks Unlcky Alf, tomorrow i post new topic with my Caribbean watches

I am an especially Caribbean and Favre Leuba.

Regards

Alessandro


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Alessandro! Good to see you here!

Stunning watches mate!







Looking forward to seeing the rest


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW!!! that incredible reception.

Thanks for all Jon.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, Alessandro.

Welcome to









Stunning first post 

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome home Alessandro,

I hope you enjoy your time with us.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

welcome aboard Alessandro!

very nice watches indeed........


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!

I shall be delighted to share my time with you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum









Nice collection of watches you have there









BTW what is this one I can`t make out the name, looks to be a large one....


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome Alessandro,

I haven't been a member of the Forum for long and find it

a friendly and informative place.

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome Alessandro, hope you enjoy the forum.

Lovely watches you have there.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome Alessandro, great collection I look forward to seeing more. I was particularly interested to see the Folgore, Ive never seen that variation of the Candino before.

Andy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome Alessandro. We are a tolerant bunch here, and your English is a lot better that our Italian. A great introduction - plenty of photos of desirable stuff!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an Enicar Sherpa Star i belive 300m waterproof, it have original steel band box and paper.

This afternoon i add more pics.


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

quoll said:


> Welcome Alessandro. We are a tolerant bunch here, and your English is a lot better that our Italian. A great introduction - plenty of photos of desirable stuff!


Thanks, Quoll.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Love that Omega, are you tempted to send it to Omega for the work Jon W has had done to his? It's a lovely looking watch.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ALFA-Watch said:


> This is an Enicar Sherpa Star i belive 300m waterproof, it have original steel band box and paper.
> 
> This afternoon i add more pics.


Wow, with the original box and papers too... Alessandro you have an amazing collection mate!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Russ said:


> Love that Omega, are you tempted to send it to Omega for the work Jon W has had done to his? It's a lovely looking watch.


No, i am not tempted to send it to Omega.

I looking for a new origina back case because my back case is polished however the seamaster logo is still visible.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome Alessandro - I'm sure I've seen some of your posts on the EOT dive watch forum. Just out of interest do you still have that Breil 1000m? I nearly bought one but ended up with my Candino 1000m instead (which JonW bought off me) - the Breil's a rare watch I believe do you have any more pictures of it?

I used too have an O&W Caribbean too but sold that as well, now my only 1000m divers watch is a Limes 1tausend (beautiful watch - but I'm considering selling that at the moment too







!)

Welcome again


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Alessandro,


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome Alessandro,

Nice photos of some lovely watches...............

As has been said already - don't apologise for your english I wouldn't know where to begin if I had to do it in italian!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> Welcome Alessandro - I'm sure I've seen some of your posts on the EOT dive watch forum. Just out of interest do you still have that Breil 1000m? I nearly bought one but ended up with my Candino 1000m instead (which JonW bought off me) - the Breil's a rare watch I believe do you have any more pictures of it?
> 
> I used too have an O&W Caribbean too but sold that as well, now my only 1000m divers watch is a Limes 1tausend (beautiful watch - but I'm considering selling that at the moment too
> 
> ...


Yes, i post on EOT, i am sorry, the Breil 1000m is sold! Now my only 1000m for sale are:








about 60/70's










Thanks for all


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> ...but ended up with my Candino 1000m instead (which JonW bought off me)


Guy (PinkWindmill) now has it... its a forum watch!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Perhaps I have not very understood...


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

foztex said:


> Welcome Alessandro, great collection I look forward to seeing more. I was particularly interested to see the Folgore, Ive never seen that variation of the Candino before.
> 
> Andy


Hello Andy, this afternoon i add more pic.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

ALFA-Watch said:


> Yes, i post on EOT, i am sorry, the Breil 1000m is sold! Now my only 1000m for sale are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very warm welcome to the forum Alessandro. That Datzward looks interesting. The case and bezel especially look very similar to the NOS O&W Special I had, which MarkF is now the proud owner of.


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

hotmog said:


> ALFA-Watch said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, i post on EOT, i am sorry, the Breil 1000m is sold! Now my only 1000m for sale are:
> ...


Yes, the watches are very similar only the crystall appears different.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > ...but ended up with my Candino 1000m instead (which JonW bought off me)
> ...


Yes I do!

Welcome Alessandro - your collection is stunning!

Oh, and are we to assume you're an Alfisti too?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


Thanks Guy; i am a Ferrarista no an Alfista! The Italian cars don't like me, i prefer Germany cars.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alessandro - Check out the other sub forums on here, we have quite a few car nuts on here and ocassionally the odd ferrari 

So... if you dont like Alfa's, can I ask why you are Alfa-watch?


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

JonW said:


> Alessandro - Check out the other sub forums on here, we have quite a few car nuts on here and ocassionally the odd ferrari
> 
> So... if you dont like Alfa's, can I ask why you are Alfa-watch?


ALFA= (AL)essandro + (FA)bio.

I have transmitted this "disease" to my brother Fabio so when i sell or buy on the Forum i use this nik.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I know what you mean - ive infected a few people now


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

JonW said:


> I know what you mean - ive infected a few people now


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pic































Alessandro


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

ALFA-Watch said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Alessandro, great collection I look forward to seeing more. I was particularly interested to see the Folgore, Ive never seen that variation of the Candino before.
> ...


More pic


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Alessandro, nice colection, I am very jealous.


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> Welcome Alessandro, nice colection, I am very jealous.


Hello thanks!!!


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

JonW said:


> I know what you mean - ive infected a few people now


Yeah, you,....... and all the other longer standing members of this forum, have a lot to answer for.  I was only searching for information on how to repair my Seiko and I seem to have caught it over the 'net







, (damn this broadband). Since finding this forum I have purchased a Seiko 5, another quartz chronograph, an old pocket watch to practise movement repairs







, resurrected my old Omega Geneve, and am currently negotiating for a Seiko spirit. That's some "virus" to catch, I must improve my protective software.

Oh, and I've fixed the chrono that started it all too







, so thanks to you all for the help, information, and above all, the inspiration.

So watch out Allesandro, you may find your taste in watches widening, with a following rise in expenditure....

.............but it's a most enjoyable hobby.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Alessandro,you have some great watches and very nice pictures.

bowie


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

ALFA-Watch said:


> ALFA-Watch said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


Hello thanks, do you see my Caribbean collection?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Alessandro - great watches!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> Hi Alessandro - great watches!


Thanks!!!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

ALFA-Watch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum
> ...


Do you like it? Enicar Sherpa GMT


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello, welcome to the forum









Like you, I too collect diver watches, especially vintage divers, more particularly Caribbeans. My collection can be seen in the "Caribbean Cruise" thread in the O&W section of this forum. However, I don't think that it is as good as yours. That said it has grown a bit since then to include a black Aquadive 1000 and a Caribbean chronograph 200.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Welcome Alessandro!

There are quite a few dive watch enthusiasts here and your collection will fit right in! I like the Enicar and the Parachute Brigade watches - very nice


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

DaveE said:


> Hello, welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, compliments your Caribbean collection is fantastic.


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

foztex said:


> Welcome Alessandro, great collection I look forward to seeing more. I was particularly interested to see the Folgore, Ive never seen that variation of the Candino before.
> 
> Andy


There are more variation of the Candino like Buchat and Beuchat Ushuaya and others...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

ALFA-Watch said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Alessandro, great collection I look forward to seeing more. I was particularly interested to see the Folgore, Ive never seen that variation of the Candino before.
> ...


I know  heres mine.

I'd seen most of the standard Candino style dialled versions and was most excited when I found mine. I had never even heard of the Folgore though, hence my interest. JonW has forwarded your photos to me so hopefully I will update the Deskdivers Candino page soon.

My Ushuaia


















cheers

Andy


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

foztex said:


> ALFA-Watch said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


I sell a Beuchat Ushuaia and i to be sorry so i looking for...

You Beuchat is in very good condition. Compliments!!!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome! Lovely watches. I'm trying my nest not to purchase anymore dive watches this year (new year resolution) but after seeing yours, i might change my mind!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

andytyc said:


> Welcome! Lovely watches. I'm trying my nest not to purchase anymore dive watches this year (new year resolution) but after seeing yours, i might change my mind!


AHAHAH, in Italian (non abbandonare la vecchia via per la nuova) don't leave the old way for the new way....I think that the diver watches about 60/70's are the best...case monobloc and bachelite bezel...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I believe I posted this here before, but here's a Beuchat catalogue which came with my last MN 1000m purchase:



















Kit accompanying the watch:










And the timepiece itself:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn looking at all these again and having another look over the DeskDivers.com article prior to it's rejig Im starting to wonder why I sold my Candino...
















Alessandro - there are many followers of the "non abbandonare la vecchia via per la nuova" mantra here - Vinatge Divers Rock!


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

JonW said:


> Damn looking at all these again and having another look over the DeskDivers.com article prior to it's rejig Im starting to wonder why I sold my Candino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe i found a watch like Candino, but the seller ask too much...i hope he reduce the price so i place a new topic.


----------

